# Obamacare will increase medical equip costs for veterinarians



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

http://miami.cbslocal.com/2013/03/11/obamacare-may-bite-you-at-the-vets-office/

Increase in tax on medical equipment will hit veterinarians.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

If Emperor Barack thinks it's a good idea then I'll just have to go along.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Lets not take this political!


----------



## Theresa MacDonald (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd rather have Obama care than romney, hope that wasn't political


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

You know full well that your comment was political.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim,

It's kind of hard to have any topic start with "Obamacare" and NOT have it be political? ;-)


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I'm not sure there's anything that can be said here that isn't political...


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

Admin can remove this thread or remove Obamacare from the title. I did not mean it to be political. The article just caught my eye because I have multiple dogs and have to watch vet costs. I just used the same title as the news article.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

There are many instances like this already where there are different tax structures for different uses of the same product. For instance, when you buy alcohol for fuel or industrial use, the tax is lower than when you buy it to consume. 

But as the article says, half of the manufacturers are passing along a tax of a few percent. That means that a hip xray is going to cost me $1 or $2 more. I can live with that. Especially if it goes for the health care of human beings.

Anyway the vast majority of big ticket items like ultrasound, xray and MRI, vets buy on the secondary market and would not be affected by this tax.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Christopher Smith said:


> There are many instances like this already where there are different tax structures for different uses of the same product. For instance, when you buy alcohol for fuel or industrial use, the tax is lower than when you buy it to consume.
> 
> But as the article says, half of the manufacturers are passing along a tax of a few percent. That means that a hip xray is going to cost me $1 or $2 more. I can live with that. Especially if it goes for the health care of human beings.
> 
> Anyway the vast majority of big ticket items like ultrasound, xray and MRI, vets buy on the secondary market and would not be affected by this tax.


 
Yes, and we can always call it what it really is: Congress-care. 

T


----------



## Jim Engel (Nov 14, 2007)

"It's kind of hard to have any topic start with "Obamacare" and NOT have it be political?"

Which is a real good reason for not starting a topic with or containing the word Obamacare.

There are a brizzilion venues out there for political commentary.

If a person really wanted a serious discussion it would be very easy to
present it in a neutral, non aggressive way.

This is not a big deal, & I hope the moderators keep it that way.

Politics and religion should not be primary subjects here.


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Jim Engel said:


> "It's kind of hard to have any topic start with "Obamacare" and NOT have it be political?"
> 
> If a person really wanted a serious discussion it would be very easy to
> present it in a neutral, non aggressive way.


yes you should have included nazi somewhere in the title.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

This is going as suspected! 
Closed!


----------

